# Ethernet Not Working ; WiFi Works!



## The Conqueror (Nov 22, 2009)

Hello,
I have a PC and a laptop connected to a router.Internet had been working fine but since last few days I can't access my router from my PC (Connected via ethernet) but it works from laptop (via WiFi).I've tried changing Ethernet wires but somehow in Router Diagnostics - TEST YOUR ENET CONNECTION Always fails.I can't access my router from my PC.I've all the required drivers since it was working fine before.I use Windows XP + Win7 RC1 in my PC.Please provide a solution for this.

Thank you


----------



## dreams (Nov 23, 2009)

Need more info conq.
As you have told, ethernet connection doesnt workk in ur desktop. What it says when u connect ur cable? cable disabled, limited or no connectivity, connected etc.

Go to device manager, first disable the eth card, enable it and check. Update the drivers.
Remove the card and check in another PCI slot.
Check the same card in some other machine.

Also, you have 2 OS. Whether this issue is in both? then the culprit should be the card itself.


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for your reply.*
ethernet connection doesnt workk in ur desktop. What it says when u connect ur cable? *
Well, I have 2 VMware LAN connections , Local Area Connection 2 and 3 respectively.(created by VMware). The MAIN connection to the Internet is established by Local Area Connection. However, from the past few days it has suddenly disappeared. The Diagnostics tool in Windows 7 tries to fix the LAN 2 and LAN3 which are of VMware and of no use.I have tried to open up the device manager & tried to update all my drivers but datz of no use.

Yes,the issue is in both Windows XP & Windows 7.I've lost my USB cable and I shall try to find it maybe it will connect with USB?
I think the main problem is that my PC is unable to connect to router since I can't access it from my PC (192.168.1.1).

However there is no such problem in Laptop though it works perfect with WiFi.


----------



## dreams (Nov 23, 2009)

If ur card doesnt work in both XP and 7, I believe ur card has gone kaput!!!
Before replacing it, if poss check the same card in some other slot. If you have a frnd who can spare his desktop for u, check in his.
U can get a good card under 300 bucks.


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh....Its really strange since it was working good and I was downloading something when suddenly the internet got disconnected. I thought must be a problem with DNS so I just switched off my PC. Later I realized that LAN has disappeared.I will try to connect Ethernet Cable to my laptop and try diagnostics lets see what is the result.If it fails, then please suggest brand/company for the card.Also I'm interested in buying 1 GB additional RAM for my Compaq 6710s laptop, hence let me know the approximate cost of all this stuff. 

Thank you!

Regards,
The Conqueror


----------



## dreams (Nov 23, 2009)

U dont have an extra PCI slot to check the card?
As far as brand is concerned, Dax and Netgear is good. They are pretty cheap too. Check for their comaptibiltiy with Vista and Win 7.
Let me know if it is DDR or DDR SDRAM.
I bought a 1GB DDR SDRAM for 1100 bucks from chennai. Mercy electronics.


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 23, 2009)

It's DDR2 SDRAM, 667-MHz check here for details: *www.hp.com/hpinfo/newsroom/press_kits/2007/mobilitysummit/ds_6710s.pdf
I think it supports upto 2 x 2 GB RAM?


----------



## dreams (Nov 23, 2009)

Its not the same as mine. Mine is a DDR SDRAM. But nowadays RAM are cheaper.

My board,
*www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/d845gvad2/sb/cs-015834.htm


----------

